# MAP sensor removal



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

Iv been getting running rich codes off and on since i re-oiled my air filter a couple weeks back. I figured a good place to start would be to clean the map sensor of any oil that might have ended up on it. When i looked at the location of the map, its in an awkward area under the throttle body, would i need to remove that to get to the map sensor?


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

Tuesday bump.


----------



## jayman080 (Jun 13, 2005)

map sensor wouldnt be the prob from what your saying. if you were to clean anything it would be the maf , too different sensors. map= pressure..maf= air flow.. take it out( you will need security torx, not sure on the size) and get maf cleaner should be able to get it any auto prts store. good luck


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

The 09s are not equipped with a MAF sensor.


----------



## jayman080 (Jun 13, 2005)

i realized that after i posted


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

haha, so back to my original question.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Bump for an answer, I need to inspect mine as well....

CEL for 000264 MANIFOLD/BAROMETRIC PRESSURE SENSOR (G71)/(F96): SIGNAL TOO HIGH


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hate to bring back a thread back from the dead, but I just cleaned and re-oiled my filter on the BSH intake and after starting the car it idled rough with a chatter noise. I suspect I used too much oil; how can I get to the MAP to clean it?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I really don't see how oil from a filter would foul a MAP the way a MAF gets fouled


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The map isn't really anything.just wipe it down. They are a simple little nub nothing exposed to get messed up


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's what I was thinking, I think its more likely I didn't seat the filter correctly and have a leak.. but for some reason I went straight to "sensor fouled." D'oh. I'm going to take a paper towel and try and remove the excess oil and see if I can get it back on there the right way. Pretty frustrating just to clean a filter.

On the other hand, would cleaning the MAP be a difficult process since I'm in there anyways?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

pretty sure it would be a pointless extra step. maybe time to start datalogging and figuring out exactly whats what


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Checked the secondary air injection hoses, they are tight. Coupler on the throttle body had an edge that wasn't perfectly sealing over the throttle body and intake pipe...hopefully that's it. I removed the excess oil from the filter and am letting it air dry. Hopefully put it back on tomorrow (correctly, hehe) and give it another shot.


----------

